# Arthroscopic Subchondroplasty



## scooter1 (Mar 22, 2016)

Can anyone help me with cpt for an Arthroscopic subchondroplasty ( Lateral condyle).
I have seen where people have suggested the unlisted code ( 29999), but I have also
heard of using CPT 29855. . . . .   I know Zimmer has a sort of coding suggested
guide,   but then I also heard that we should not go by that. . . . .   I had billed with
the unlisted code previously, but it was denied as experimental. . .

Please help ?


----------



## sxcoder1 (Mar 22, 2016)

I was taught to use 29855 and 77002


----------

